# " Stomping the Divots" Charity Polo Game



## firebird1984 (Aug 3, 2008)

This is from a charity polo game in Jackson, Wyoming to support the Therapeutic Riding Association, a local non profit that benefits children and adults with disabilities by teaching them riding skills.


----------

